# what this thing in my tank?



## Slinkky (Oct 7, 2010)

YouTube - Weird thing in my tank

no idea what it is it swims really fast and its not a fish kinda worm like took it out of my tank just in case it would harm my fish. any idea what it is?


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Planaria?.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It does appear to be a SW flatworm of some type. I don't believe it is parasitic though.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

That's definitely a fish. Probably a small goby. That's panicked swimming which makes sense if he has spent the last little while hiding out in a little live rock crevice. 

How old is your tank and where did you get your live rock from?

All manner of things to come hiding in live rock, but hidden fish are relatively rare.


----------

